# Usar PWM de 12v y 15A con motor de 24v DC y 10,5A



## led (Abr 1, 2012)

Buenas, hace mucho tiempo que no tocaba la electrónica (concretamente casi 2 años) debido a los estudios, y ahora que tengo un poco de tiempo, he querido meterle mano a un proyecto que tenía en mente, construir un Kart eléctrico.

En Ebay pedí un PWM de 12v y 15A , luego me dí cuenta de que el motor va a 24v corriente continua y 10,5A, lo cual no creo que me sirva. Y claro no puedo devolver el PWM porque he estado de viaje y han pasado unos dias y no puedo devolver ya el aparato. Con lo cual lo que intento es utilizar el PWM con dicho motor.  El motor ha sido extraido de los típicos patines eléctricos de 20-25 km/h. y el modelo es MY1016, adjunto información acerca del patín y componentes:

*MOTOR* *Controlador del Patín*

Model:  MY1016                                Rating Voltage: 24 V
Voltage: 24VDC                                Maximun current: 30A
Rated Current: 10,5A                        Deficiency Voltage Protec: 19,5 V
Rated speed: 2700 RPM                     Make Data: 2002-09-05
Output: 180 W
*
PWM Adquirido de Ebay* *Batería del Patín (no Funcionan)*

Voltage: 12 V                                   x2 Baterías de: *12v*  y   *9A*
Current: 15 A                                   


Nota: Para probar el PWM que compré usé una batería de taladro de 20,4v y 1400 mAh (estaba casi agotada, con lo cual nosé si valdrá de algo) pero normalmente, antes de que desmontase el patín aún ya estando las baterías del mismo gastadas, usaba las del taladro (2 baterias de 20,4v y 1400mAh) y duraban unos 10 min sin problema alguno, aunque tras usarlas unas cuantas veces... el fusible del patín se quemó y lo reemplazé por uno de 25A (no sé de cuanto era el anterior, pero si el controlador del patín soporta 30A, no debería ser muy diferente) aunque no llegó a funcionar el patín tras colocarle el fusible nuevo, por lo que lo desmonté todo para empezar el proyecto.

Bueno, volviendo a lo de antes, lo que necesitaría sería algún tipo de aparato o circuito para poder usar el PWM que adquirí en ebay con el motor del patín, sin que pierda rendimiento ni nada, osea un tipo de transformador de 12v (del PWM) a 24v (al motor) o algo por el estilo, es que ando un poco perdido, si hace falta algún tipo de dato, lo que sea, decidmelo y lo pongo.

Como ya he mencionado al principio, llevo casi 2 años sin tocar mucho la electrónica, lo digo por si a primera impresion no reconozco bien lo que se indica.

Gracias, atentamente, led


----------



## peep387 (Abr 1, 2012)

pues no se que razon pueda tener para que el controlador PWM no funcione a 24V.
(pero que bueno asaver que componentes tendra)

la verd que un regulador e esos podias avertelo echo no sale muy caro tampoco y porlomenos te podrias currar un modelo mas resistente.

bueno lo que seva lo que tendrias que mirar es aque voltaje trabaja el circuito el regulador pwm, pongamos que ala entrada del positivo tenria que ir un integrado un 7812 o que funcione a 5V 7805. y despues mirar que modelo de mosfec dispone para su salida. (me imagino que como minimo sera de 50V y 30A o algo mas).

mismamente si le scas una foto al circuito por dentro nos ariamos mejor una iea si te valdria o si se puede adactar para los 24 o 30V

un saludo


----------



## led (Abr 1, 2012)

Buenas, adjunto fotos del PWM (el adquirido por ebay) por dentro y por fuera y del potenciomentro también, si quieres imagenes del otro (el del patín) tardaré algo más debido a que esta sellado por completo con plastico y es algo difícil, las pondré por la tarde.

Bueno espero que te sirvan:

http://imageshack.us/g/831/20120401225211.jpg/

Un saludo


----------



## peep387 (Abr 3, 2012)

pues lo mas seguro que el circuito no te vaya bien a mas de 12V o ala larga podria estroparse..

tendrias que ponerle un 7812 para que trabaje siempre a 12V voltios ya le metas 24V o algo mas funcionaria. lo que no vi pero seguro esta por etras es el mosfet. 
o no sera el mismo integrado el que manda la chicha?? no se si te  baldra muy bien.
y lo que as mostrao detalladamente en las fotos, uno s un condensador (me imajino que para estavilizar bien la salida) y en el otrola resistencia bariable. lo que puede interesar es las coneiones e entrada.. y el transistor de campo mosfet. (que me da que sea todo en el mismo integrado de 14 patillas. si es asi abria que mirar si el control PWM regula desde el negativo. (vamos abriendo y cerrando el paso de corriente al negativo que es lo mas comun)
y entonces tambien se prodra acer lo que te comento. pero puede ser una liada. esos intragrados ya suelen estar preparados para regular y estavilizar la corriente PWM abria que buscar la patilla e donde toma la referencia de voltage de salida para poder dividirla ala mitad si vas a trabajar con 24V..  bufff

un saludo



y aya esos regyuladores suelen ser mas para regular iluminacion led. 

en tu caso para que lo quieres??

si es tansolo para regular la velocidad e un motor te puees currar uno mas simple con un ne555 y preciso. ese que tienes lo veo un poco delicado para un motor

que bueno releyendo claro que para un motos.. nana para eso si que es un circuito muy preciso pro no robusto para motores, mas bien es un circuito muy estable para hiluminacion led..

te aconsejeva mas acerte tu mismo el circuito para eso. si te atreves... jejjejeje

lo dicho un saludo


----------



## led (Abr 5, 2012)

Buenas  Pues gracias jaja, referente a lo otro te pongo foto por si aún lo quieres ver, y lo que me has comentado de otro circuito... ¿tienes o sabes de alguien que tenga un modelo ya creado? mas que nada para tenerlo como referencia y hacerlo.

Gracias 



Link: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/6835/20120405111858.jpg


----------



## peep387 (Abr 6, 2012)

anda pues si que lleva 3 pedazo transistores..

na mejor acer otro ircuito.. aver si me acuerdo y te paso un enlac.. pero qu ya hay muchos circuitos echos porlomenos para reguladores PWM con el 555.

pro bueno siendo un patinete igual te cundia mucho la iea e que cargase bateria al frenar.. auqnue eso ya no creo que sea facil encontrarlo, y va seria un proyecto vastante curioso para acerlo con un 16f628. 8pero ejemonos e fantasear que tampoo pienso rucarme en acerlo)

busca en el google pwm ne5555, te tienen que salir pila de circuitos (todos iguales +-)

un saludo


----------



## led (Abr 8, 2012)

Muchas gracias compy! )


----------



## joamanya (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola, tengo una duda, si yo quisiera manejar un motor DC mediante pwm, y todo el controlador que esto implica, si mi fuente fuera de 12V y 100Ah y quisiera elevar la tension xq mi motor funciona con 24V por ejemplo, yo se que mi capacidad va a pasar a ser de 50Ah, pero como se maneja el tema de los picos de corriente? osea el controlador deberia manejar el conversor dc dc y desde ahí controlar el motor mediante pwm?, estoy un poco confundido con eso ya que para poder elevar la tencion yo voy a tener que hacer intermitente el flujo de corriente xq sinó no anda el conversor verdad, osea sinó no se genera el campo magnetico que hace que funcione el transformador, entonces no entiendo donde entraria el pwm...?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2012)

Con un elevador DC a DC por PWM ya estás 

Te muevo el tema


----------

